# Eheim air bubbles?



## CrimsonKeel (Sep 3, 2004)

So i bought a eheim ecco and installed it the other day. works great except for one annoying thing is it seems to be "creating" air.
almost constantly i hear air bubbles in the canister and it blows them out the outlet line. I do not see any air bubbles being sucked in at all
anyone have this happen to them before?
fixes if it did?
i should say its not a constant thing but more like once every 2-3 mins it blows some out then its quiet again

OH also ive searched and always get answers about co2 diffusing into it nad im not running any c02 at the moment


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I have an ecco and it does the samething when either the intake is partially clogged or there is a small leak in the intake.


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

New cans will most always act funny for a few day's, Try tipping side to side to get the air out...


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

I have a EHEIM professionel WET/DRY CANISTER FILTER 2227 that just started doing the same thing. The filter is approx 2 years old now. I am planning on cleaning out the filter and apply some gasket silicone to the O-Rings to see if that corrects the air leak. There is no visable water leakage so I imagne the leak is very small. Good Post.


----------

